# Where can i buy a c&c cage?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My sisters husband treated her to ome g.pigs, im pretty sure they are in a shop brought cage so i am going over sunday and i want to educate her into the world of c&c cages  god i sound like her mum lol even tho shes 4 years older them me 

i know she'll perfer them to the shop brought one because of the room for them. But i dont think she'll join a forum


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you can buy a box set for a 2x2 grid on ebay, Wickes also sell a very similar thing so it might be worth popping into a store. If her piggies are big then the plastic coated garden mesh available in B&Q/Homebase probably works out a little cheaper. 

If they cant let them have a room all to themselves then why not put them in metal run


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

As emzybabe said eBay sell them but I thought about this before, what about those hamster playpens you can get, pet planet sell them cheaply and I'm sure you can break a few apart to make big area, could be a totally crap idea as they may be too low but just a thought.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

theres also a 30 grid set on ebay for £40


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you will have a look at all, i didnt see any on ebay but i may looking for the wrong thing or using the wrong words 

they are female i know that much, I'll get photos on sunday, and i'll be looking after them when she goes on honey moon hopefully!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazon - seller is Grundle - think he advertises them as pet play den. 

Bit more pricey but free delivery. 

xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Go on the guinea pig forum look in the sale section as members on there often have some for sale.
I have a c&c cage it's made of 2x4 squares. So you would only need 12 squares and that makes it over 120cm long.think it's 140 cm long.
I use correx for the base then add newspapers, towels and fleece.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks ive got a few weeks before i can buy anything, I cant wait to look after them more excited about that i think 

Hubby said "i bet after you've looked after them you'll bug me for some" :w00t: he knows me to well!


----------

